# How to sell oil painting online?



## Nigan1 (Apr 20, 2017)

I want to sell oil painting on Interenet, I have many oil paintings start to sell. But I don't know how to sell it in the Internet .For example, build a webside to sell it.and so on ...I can't get it.:crying:


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/
https://www.flickr.com/


----------



## chneyswhite (May 9, 2017)

Maybe you can register a new account on some shipping website, such as amazon,ebay,aliexpress and so on.


----------



## rosequeen32 (Jul 26, 2017)

https://www.saatchiart.com

This is a good website.

Also, some of the best ways to sell right now is on Instagram business profile.


----------

